# R32 injectors



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

recently got my self a GTS-t 1990 / R32 RB20DET
and i need to replace at least two of the injectors
where do i get them, are they the same as any other injector in any other car/nissan, information is very thin on the ground in sunny old england !!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2002)

Try www.skylinesdownunder.com.... some really good information from New Zealand and Australia.


Sean
MotoRex


----------

